# اول تعليمي لبرنامج ايتابس 2013 (totrials for etabs 2013 ) مع المهندس رائد الرعوي



## رائد الرعوي1 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا اعتذر للزملاء الكرام على التاخير بالرغم من ان الموضوع قد اصبح جاهز
من ذو حوالي 2.5 اسبوع ولكن اتمنا ان يكون الموضوع يستاهل

رائد الرعوي - YouTube
وان شاء الله عز وجل سوف ابدا با الدورة المتقدمه لبرنامج الايتابس 2013 عما قريب 
وان شاء الله سوف ارفع تعليمي لعدد من االبرامج الهندسيه التي لم يرفع لها تعليم وسوف اركز على النسخ الحديثه للبرامج
بشكل واضح ومفصل رائد الرعوي - YouTube
وسوف ارفع كل مشاركاتي على قناتي باليوتيوب
كل مااتمناه هو ان تكون اللهجه واضحة 
وان تدعو لي في ظهر الغيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته 
اخوكم مهندس رائد حمود الرعوي اليمنرابط اليوتيوب
رائد الرعوي - YouTube







​


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا التعليمي واعتذر على التاخير
وارجو التثبيت


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الممتع والواضح ....

الموضوع للتثبيت
وبانتظار الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## chei5saad (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الرجاء رفع الملفات المستخدمة في الشرح !


----------



## chei5saad (8 سبتمبر 2013)

_الرجاء رفع الملفات المستخدمة في الشرح _​


----------



## م.طاهر (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## amina1990 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم
لو تضع لنا الملفات المستخدمة في شغل


----------



## engnieer_moh (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك مهندس رائد لكن
اعنقد انك نسيت اهم حلقة وهى detailing
فعلى ما اعتقد ان اهم ميزه فى البرنامج واهم اضافه هى قائمة detailing


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وننتظر المزيد


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

على طول


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بالنسبه للديتايلنج انا بشرح الحلقة ونزلها لن النسخة السابقة لاتعمل مع الديتايلنج


----------



## abu_nazar (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## engnieer_moh (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جربت قائمة detailing في النسخة etabs 13.1.1 وهى تعمل بكافاءة


----------



## شفيق احمد (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي رائد


----------



## crazymon (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وهذا فعلا ما كنا نتمناه شرح رائع والصراحه انا اول مره اتعامل مع برنامج etab وبفكر استخدموا في المشروع لسهولته وتشابهه مع برنامج safe وشرح رائع وفي انتظار الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## yousef salamah (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس 

ارجو التكرم برفع الملفات المستخدمة في عملية الشرح ..واذا أمكن رابط تحميل البرنامج مع التفعيل .... مع كاامل الشكر على الجهد الطيب


----------



## م. كامل كراوي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و لكننا ما زلنا بحاجة إلى كراك للبرنامج


----------



## نميرة (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي رائد انا طالبة ماجستير وبحاجة ماسة لاي معلومة تفيدني حول برنامج انسز فرجن 14 بخصوص الخرسانة المسلحة
لان الالمنتات الخاصة بالخرسانة وحديد التسليح كلها تغيرت في هذا الفرجن


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

www.mediafire.com/download/kulibrklcg683i0/المشروع_ايتابس+_dwg.rar
رابط الملف المستخدم في الشرح


----------



## eng.adhban (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*well done*

الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس رائد على المجهود الاكثر من رائع كما نطالبه برفع ملفات الشرح


----------



## abu saif (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسنا الغالي
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## تنوب قنوى (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ألف شكر لك مهندس رائــد ... ونحن بانتظار بقية الدورة.... بارك الله بك


----------



## محمود علام (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم وان شاء الله ابدا الدور ة المتقدمة عما قريب واقوم بدورات لبرامج مهمة ولم يسبق لاحد ان انزل تعليمي لها وشكرا لكم


----------



## egoze (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس دوره المتقدمه و نحن في الانتظار انشاء الله و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Moha2233 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نميرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي رائد انا طالبة ماجستير وبحاجة ماسة لاي معلومة تفيدني حول برنامج انسز فرجن 14 بخصوص الخرسانة المسلحة
> لان الالمنتات الخاصة بالخرسانة وحديد التسليح كلها تغيرت في هذا الفرجن



اولا وعليكم السلام وهذا كتاب للبرنامج

http://www.mediafire.com/download/xdo9fz5i68k7uwi/ansis_14.doc
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t9fy9zcb5b9a5n4/ملاحظات_حرة.one

http://www.sdcpublications.com/pdfsample/978-1-58503-761-2-2.pdf

واي سوال اخر 
https://www.facebook.com/raeedalrawy


----------



## وديع حمود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر المهندس رائد الرعوي علي التوضيح والشرح الرائع والجميل للبرنامج


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً لك على الشرح الجميل و المجهود الرائع و بانتظار الدورة المتقدمة
بالتوفيق


----------



## تنوب قنوى (9 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك ونحن بانتظار استكمال دورتك الرائعة


----------



## المعتز بدينه (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس رائد


----------



## eng aborady (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## genius2020 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Eng.zeky (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MASTER GC (25 أكتوبر 2013)

متشكر كتيرررررررر اخي
عندي طلب صغير ياريت لو تاخده بالاهمية
دراسة منشأ في non linaire
لقلة المعولمات فيه
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى علمك ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## وادى الملوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## omar kedra (7 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2013)

اخ رائد شكرا علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع وفي انتظار الدورة المتقدمة لايتابس 2013​


----------



## ahmedeid45 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... جميل جدا جدا وننتظر الدورة المتقدمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ahmedeid45 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الجميل وننتظر إستكمال الدورة المتقدمة نرجو لك التوفيق وإحنا فى إنتظارك


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (11 نوفمبر 2013)

يا ريت لو تكرمت اخي رائد ..................تعيد رفع الملفات ..لا ن الرابط لا يعمل
:11:


----------



## haydarmayali (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نثمن الجهود الكبيرة المبذوله من قبلكم وننتظر الدورة المتقدمة وندعو المولى القدير ان يوفقكم لمرضاته والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته -العراق/النجف الاشرف 2013


----------



## hawkar1 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الممتع والواضح ....​


----------



## حمدي شققي (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (23 نوفمبر 2013)

اين الجزء الخاص بشرح الزلازل يابشمهندس رائد


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ولك خالص التحية


----------



## civil en.ali (23 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية ياخ رائد لكن ياريت لو تنزل الدورة المتقدمة باسرع وقت ممكن واكون من الشاكرين.


----------



## civil en.ali (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ياباشمهندس رائد كيف اظهر عزوم الاعصاب الموجودة في waffle slap لو سمحت


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

اولا اذا كنت تقصد الطرية الاولى التي فيها يتم رسم الاعصاب عن طريق ال secondry beam فنفسها نفس الجسور اما اذا قصدت الطريقة الثانية التي من خلالها يتم رسم البلاطة مباشره مع تحديد نوعها wafle فلا نستطيع


----------



## civil en.ali (26 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اقصد الطريقة الثانية ولكن السؤال الان هل يجب عندما ان اصمم هوردي يجب ان اتبع خطوات الطريقة الاولى مع مراعاة كمرات t-sec ,l-sec وكذالك السولد بارت
وعندما استخدم كمرات(جسور) r-sec فهل الطريقة صحيحة ام لا .
وشكرا جزيل


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (26 نوفمبر 2013)

civil en.ali قال:


> انا اقصد الطريقة الثانية ولكن السؤال الان هل يجب عندما ان اصمم هوردي يجب ان اتبع خطوات الطريقة الاولى مع مراعاة كمرات t-sec ,l-sec وكذالك السولد بارت
> وعندما استخدم كمرات(جسور) r-sec فهل الطريقة صحيحة ام لا .
> وشكرا جزيل


لو عايز تصمم الاعصاب خد شرائح طولية وعرضية كل 1 مترفى اتجاة العصب هتجيب منها العزم ع العصب وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## civil en.ali (27 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية مشكور علا التوضيح الان وصلت


----------



## adnan1988 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

thx


----------



## civil en.ali (17 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يامهندس رائد متى بتنزل الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا با بشمهندس رائد .. وفى انتظار جديدك


----------



## حيدر ناصر (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا
بارك الله لك وزادك علما 
ياريت يا بش مهندس تشرح طريقة تفعيل كراك ايتابس 2013 مع رفع الكراك لو موجود معاك ولك كل التحيه والتقدير


----------



## طلاب العلم11 (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (10 يناير 2014)

الى المهندس رائد 
ممكن توضيح تعريف العمود فى ايتابس 2013 فى -confiment bars


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (18 يناير 2014)

بالنسبة لل confiment bars,وهي توضح تسليح الكانات في حالة التشيك فتستطيع من خلاله توضيح قطر الكانة وكذالك المسافة بين الكانات اما بالنسبة confiment bars NUMBER فهو يوضح التالي Number of Confinement Bars in 3-dir edit box. This is the number of longitudinal reinforcing bars (including corner rebar) on the two faces of the column that are parallel to the local 3 axis of the section. Number of Confinement Bars in 2-dir edit box. This is the number of longitudinal reinforcing bars (including corner rebar) on the two faces of the column that are parallel to the local 2 axis of the section


----------



## محمدهيبه (19 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خيراً وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله واعانكم الله علي تقديم كل خير


----------



## Eng.Tareq Hamdan (26 يناير 2014)

*شكرا الك*


----------



## محمد 145 (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح ​


----------



## محمد 145 (12 فبراير 2014)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه المحاضرات القيمة بحق
و أرجوا أن يتم إتاحتها لأجل التحميل و ذلك برفعها على mediafire و 4shared

هل ملفات الاخرى التي بواسطتها تم الشرح كمثل ملفات اوتوكاد و غيره أيضا متوفرة ؟؟؟؟​
​


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (22 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين الله يخليكم وان شاء الله ابدا بالدوره المتقدمه عما قريب \


----------



## civil en.ali (25 فبراير 2014)

رائد الرعوي1 قال:


> مشكورين الله يخليكم وان شاء الله ابدا بالدوره المتقدمه عما قريب \



يعطيك الف عافية يابشمهندس رائد وفي انتظار الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## hassananas (27 فبراير 2014)

يعطيك الف عافية يابشمهندس رائد وفي انتظار الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (3 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بكم موضوع مميز و مهم و نتمنى تطويره دوما


----------



## attaxp (5 مارس 2014)

شكرا مهندس رائد


----------



## م الجراني (25 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saggoutiére (15 مايو 2014)

merci infiniment فائق الشكر:84:


----------



## olma (17 مايو 2014)

يرجى من الزميل الكريم رائد التكرم برفع المحاضرات على روابط مثل فور شير نستطيع منها تحميل المحاضرات دون فتح النت بسب بطء الشبكة وحصول مشاكل عند الرغبة في إعادة مشاهدة الفيديو من نقطة سابقة ، مع الشكر مقدما و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## anass81 (26 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي رائد


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (4 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين ان شاأ الله سنبدا بالدوره المتقدمه عما قريب


----------



## civil en.ali (4 يونيو 2014)

رائد الرعوي1 قال:


> مشكورين ان شاأ الله سنبدا بالدوره المتقدمه عما قريب



يعطيك الف عافية اخي رائد وياليت تبدأ الدورة المتقدمة باسرع وقت ووفقك الله دنيا واخرة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (4 يونيو 2014)

رائد الرعوي1 قال:


> مشكورين ان شاأ الله سنبدا بالدوره المتقدمه عما قريب



نحن في انتظارك ياهندسة وربي يوفقك 
لا طول علينا ياكبير 
جزاك الله جنة الفردوس


----------



## tarek elattar (4 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
من 3 شهور لا استطيع تنزيل البرنامج والتصطييب ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ابراهيم بزي (10 يونيو 2014)

شكرا" جزيلا" لكم لاهتمامكم بتعليم برنامج etabs 13


----------



## olma (13 يونيو 2014)

الأخ المهندس إياد المحترم : يرجى التكرم بتحميل ملفات الدورة على مواقع تحميل مثل الفور شير وذلك لتسهيل مشاهدة الفيديوهات وتسهيل الرجوع إليها أو إعادتها دون الاتصال بالنت مع الشكر لمجهودك القيم


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Hazim Gad (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

باذن الله تعالي سوف نستكمل الدوره ونبدا ب دورة الايتابس المتقدمه


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

نحن في انتظارك ياكبير


----------



## kjelban (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا م رائد جزاك الله خيرا شاهدت دوره لك قبل هذه و كانت ممتازه جدا و ان شاء الله تكون هذه افضل


----------



## nn7n (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## civil en.ali (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (10 ديسمبر 2015)

لا الة الا الله


----------



## olma (9 يوليو 2016)

بانتظار بدء الدورة المتقدمة ، مع الشكر للمهندس إياد


----------

